# Wpix NY--Feedback Form



## Jedk1 (Sep 23, 2003)

I found this link on the WB11 site.
It's a questionaire about their signal strength.

If you don't get WB11 and you live in NY you should answer this questionaire.

(From the Link)
WPIX Digital Broadcasts on Channel 12

*DTV & HI DEF on WB11*

IF YOU ARE RECEIVING OUR DTV SIGNAL & WOULD LIKE TO HELP US, PLEASE FILL OUT OUR FEEDBACK FORM, CLICK HERE...

WPIX-DT, as the digital signal is called, can be received over the air by viewers in the New York area whose TVs are equipped with digital tuners. It shows the entire WPIX schedule in HDTV, which may be seen in full effect on High Definition television sets. Programs on WPIX-DT either originate in HDTV or are "upconverted" from standard definition to HDTV.

In addition, a portion of the bandwidth of the WPIX digital channel will soon be used to transmit a standard definition public television signal broadcast digitally by New York's PBS station, Thirteen/WNET. The forthcoming inclusion of the WNET signal recognizes the cooperation of WNET in making WPIX-DT broadcasts possible. WPIX-DT uses an antenna system installed on the Empire State Building by WNET after September 11, 2001. WNET used the 81st story antenna until moving to the top of the skyscraper several months ago.

WPIX-DT broadcasts on Channel 12 broadcasts are made possible in part by a temporary authorization from the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), whose rules mandate a conversion from traditional analogue broadcasting to digital TV in the near future.

http://wb11.trb.com/about/station/wpix-dtvhome.htmlstory


----------

